# hnc in computing



## jadeluke (Mar 7, 2010)

hi i have just finished an hnc in computing in northern ireland and i am moving to oz next year. i do not work in this industry at the minute but was looking for advice if my hnc in computing would get me any jobs in oz , any advice welcome thanks ian


----------



## smith360 (Mar 28, 2011)

try looking in the index on the front page left hand side of this site, or get hold of a good A+ book.


----------

